# Fun rat doll maker



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

Goofing off on the internet, came across this http://www.dolldivine.com/create-a-rat.php
just a fun little rat doll maker. I think I've seen these on someone's signature, but I can't remember who. 
I'm an artist so I was thinking of doing a little portrait of them... in the meantime this is pretty cute.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool. I did it, but couldn't figure out how to save it.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks great! 
Mistymornings, did you try hitting "prt sc" (print screen) on your keyboard and then pasting into paint? That's how I saved mine. Plus you can also alter them more in paint


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

ah it was you that had them as your signature


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

My rat 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

I made one of each of my boys

Here's Remmys
View attachment 10894

Here's the real Remmy 
View attachment 10895


Here's Six's
View attachment 10896

And Here's the real Six, Notice how six has a black spot on his back, there was no option for that in the rat doll maker 
View attachment 10897


And lastly little Jojo 
View attachment 10898

And here's The real Jojo
View attachment 10899



I think that they all turned out nicely 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I just had to fiddle with it and make my two, as well. xD


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

@Drowsy, yours are so STINKIN cuteee!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks so much, fluffy470! <3


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Felt the urge to have a little purple and black rodent! :3


----------

